# Where do you want to retire in Caribbean or Central or South America?



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

At first USVI was our first choice. As an American, I guess it is easier. As I travel more and more to other places by boat. Among Bahamas, DR, PR, UVSI, BVI, St Maartin, Mexico, Belize, Colombia, and Panama, I love Panama the best. It seems have everything I need and cheap flight back to the States. 

The things are ridiculously cheap. Car rental from major US rental companies is $6 a day. Gigantic Prawn (8" long) is $7 a pound. Panama City is extremely metropolitan and yet the old city is a real charmer. A taxi tour you around is 7$ an hour. 

I am going back there next week and my wife will fly in to join me to tour around Panama and check out some of the real estate. 

What is your plan?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Not a place to retire to, but we plan to spend a lot of time in Ecuador. Loved it. Along with New Zealand, our favorite places with Grenada third.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

You are way too young to retire. 

I will visit the places you mentioned too. NZ and Aussie are a must. My last crewing was with an Kiwi, a fabulous sailor, he is departing today from Panama with the final destination to Sydney. I promise him that my and my wife will be there either by sea or by air.

NBC nightly news has a short story about Americans retiring in Ecuador. A couple with $8000 a month living in US and then move to Ecuador with a better standard of living, but only cost them $1800 a months. Their medical monthly insurance was $240.

Back to Panama, I took these pictures for my secretary and daughter.

I examine the merchandise. They are no Prada. but hell i am sure the girl can go out for a swing with no problem.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I haven't found it yet. Grenada is definitely a possibility, but it's a tad expensive.
I have read a lot about Uruguay, and even contacted a few residents by email, and it sounds like a possibility. It has the lowest crime and corruption rate in South America and they do not require leaving the country to renew or change your immigration status. Land and food are cheap, though I imagine services are not equal to what most Americans are used to. I also found that I would have no problem doing day charters for a hotel, should I need additional income. On the down side, but it's heading that way everywhere in this economic climate, apparently the buildings, roads and power grid are a bit "shabby" as the government has little money for infrastructure maintenance. 
Argentina is just a short ferry ride (or sail) across the river, giving one a great change of pace, once in a while.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Byron Bay - NSW


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Not New Zealand since you said the America's. 

Costa Rica. I want to sail and surf. Sometimes I look at the swell I'm sailing on like today and wish it were a wave I was on. Costs rica is also mid price so that's pretty good. 

Once I get familiar with more Caribbean islands I may sway that way if I ind one that has decent cost if living and windsurfing instead if surfing. 

I've just never been to drawn to the Caribbean. I think I'm more a South Pacific kind of guy. Not just for the surf but the carribean has too much ex slave stuff going on. I wouldn't feel comfortable being such a minority there. 

I've never heard anything ba about costs rica. And I love the Pacific Ocean. It's THE ocean to me.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We found that the Indian Ocean is the OCEAN. Only problem is that there are not nearly as many land bits as in the Pacific, not to mention the piracy thing, that is improving.

Dawg, I have been retired so long that I almost can't remember what it was like to work. Certainly can't imagine what it was like to like to have time to have an actual job.

The neat thing about Ecuador is the mountainous nature of the country means that you only have to travel a few miles to go from a tropical beach to way up in the mountains. A few areas are not particularly safe, Guayaquil and some of the northern parts toward Colombia but most are great. When we go there we would not follow the standard expat route and try to live like North Americans in a different country. Rather we would live with the locals and work on the Spanish - boy does it need work. Thinking of Cuenca which is a university city in the mountains of southern Ecuador. BTW, we found in Ecuador that bus travel typically costs about $1 per hour. In Peru it was much more expensive, but they have extremely luxurious buses that shame Greyhound.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Ya'll need to look at the Bay islands in Honduras. Goolgle some photos of Cayo's Cocinos. The mountains of the mainland are big and go right up to the coast, and La Ceiba is a short cheap flight back to the states, plus the La Ceiba ship yard has great facilities for cruisers. The islands are all a short day sail away from each other, and each offers a different culture and geologic appearnce. Guanaja with it's seclusion and water falls and desseretd beaches, Roatan with it's resorts and 5 star dining, and Utila with it's party atmosphere. All with clear warm water and natural beauty. I think one can cruise the area for years and never get bored...I plan to any way. Boat is there now, house is bought and paid for, as merchant marine and an equal 2 week on 2 week off sched. At 42 and 1/2 I'm almost semi retired now! If I was'nt busting my a$$ in a Miami ship yard for the next 2 weeks I'd almost belive I was. That being said, look for Dock Bar, Moorings and Facitlty's to come soon in Guanaja, I see a small cruisier Mecca forming in my head as I sit on my dock and look out at the bay.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i choose to wander for a bit until i find the place ---i love caribean, mexico is awesome in the tropical areas--i dont like desert, so baja is way gone from list--was over 15 yrs ago when i went by car to see some of the place--not my kind of souls living there--aint no mexicans there--only gringos(damnear same as san diego in pricing, too--eeps)....tropical mexico rocks--is beautiful and has areas just like caribean...awesome cool and gorgeous with lower prices than baja, except for haulouts.....

this could well take me a few years to figger out....good thing i am sailing in my home to get there.....lol

i didnt repair my boat before leaving, except for some important stuff, like new engine and deck backing plate so i can anchor--lol...is easier to repair on the way than in usa where pricing sucks and no one without money is allowed to own boats...rodlmao (just ask san diego harbor police..lol they will tell you this in exactly the same words, btw....)


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

northoceanbeach said:


> Not New Zealand since you said the America's.
> 
> Once I get familiar with more Caribbean islands I may sway that way if I ind one that has decent cost if living and windsurfing instead if surfing.
> 
> ...


I am the same way towards the Pacific, since I have never been sailing there. The distance and cost often worry me. But my calling to sail there has come for next month departure. It is likely that I will get there. 

As for minority, I am a minority all my life and stick out in places I don't belong there. I adapt, move along, go around, and excel in my own way. Last year I sailed to Belize with an owner who have been livingin Belize for 17 years. The locals were so nice and treated me like the royalty. It was uncomfortable to me.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

killarney_sailor said:


> We found that the Indian Ocean is the OCEAN. Only problem is that there are not nearly as many land bits as in the Pacific, not to mention the piracy thing, that is improving.
> 
> Dawg, I have been retired so long that I almost can't remember what it was like to work. Certainly can't imagine what it was like to like to have time to have an actual job.
> 
> The neat thing about Ecuador is the mountainous nature of the country means that you only have to travel a few miles to go from a tropical beach to way up in the mountains. A few areas are not particularly safe, Guayaquil and some of the northern parts toward Colombia but most are great. When we go there we would not follow the standard expat route and try to live like North Americans in a different country. Rather we would live with the locals and work on the Spanish - boy does it need work. Thinking of Cuenca which is a university city in the mountains of southern Ecuador. BTW, we found in Ecuador that bus travel typically costs about $1 per hour. In Peru it was much more expensive, but they have extremely luxurious buses that shame Greyhound.


That is the beauty of caribbean sea, so many islands to explore. But as for Pacific Islands, the flight get back to east coast is long and expensive. Caribbean sea is just the back yard of our house. 

In my next life, we want to be like you and June. But for our current life, the situation would be impossible. Being the oldest son, with uneducated and non english speaking parent, and 5 brothers and sister to raise, I am thankful what I have. I look forward to my next life, hope I won't re carnation to a rat.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> Ya'll need to look at the Bay islands in Honduras. Goolgle some photos of Cayo's Cocinos. The mountains of the mainland are big and go right up to the coast, and La Ceiba is a short cheap flight back to the states, plus the La Ceiba ship yard has great facilities for cruisers. The islands are all a short day sail away from each other, and each offers a different culture and geologic appearnce. Guanaja with it's seclusion and water falls and desseretd beaches, Roatan with it's resorts and 5 star dining, and Utila with it's party atmosphere. All with clear warm water and natural beauty. I think one can cruise the area for years and never get bored...I plan to any way. Boat is there now, house is bought and paid for, as merchant marine and an equal 2 week on 2 week off sched. At 42 and 1/2 I'm almost semi retired now! If I was'nt busting my a$$ in a Miami ship yard for the next 2 weeks I'd almost belive I was. That being said, look for Dock Bar, Moorings and Facitlty's to come soon in Guanaja, I see a small cruisier Mecca forming in my head as I sit on my dock and look out at the bay.


Aaron, I look forward to having dinner with you sometime this year. I want to learn more about Honduras. Although my view of Honduras was tinted my my friend Paul. His Boss was kidnaped and subsequently shot when he tried to escape.

I always like to invest on some property.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> Aaron, I look forward to having dinner with you sometime this year. I want to learn more about Honduras. Although my view of Honduras was tinted my my friend Paul. His Boss was kidnaped and subsequently shot when he tried to escape.
> 
> I always like to invest on some property.


Yeah, that would make you wonder about a place. It probably did'nt happen on the Bay Islands. That stuff happens more in Miami Dade than Honduras. I think maybe living and working in South Fla. has desensitized me from that kind of stuff, and I am equiped with several methods of protecting my self, firstly some good old common sense.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

rockDAWG said:


> That is the beauty of caribbean sea, so many islands to explore. But as for Pacific Islands, the flight get back to east coast is long and expensive. Caribbean sea is just the back yard of our house.
> 
> In my next life, we want to be like you and June. But for our current life, the situation would be impossible. Being the oldest son, with uneducated and non english speaking parent, and 5 brothers and sister to raise, I am thankful what I have. I look forward to my next life, hope I won't re carnation to a rat.


I don't know. Don't most large boats have rats? You might get to go around the world?

You're heading out next month? Where are you going?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Haha.....  No rat, I have been doing lots of good deed this life, I hope my next life is an homosapien. LOL 

I am taking a Mariner ketch 40 from Cayman Island to Panama City next week. and will fly home while the owner stay in PC to finish some last minute repair and fixes and reprovisioning. I will be back in Panama of end of June and sail her to Tahiti or at least to Marquesas Islands, before heading back to the States.

I have not committed the whole trip to Philppines via Tahiti, Fuji and beyond. But so far so good.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Guatemala.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Jgbrown said:


> Guatemala.


Why and which part?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Capt.aaron said:


> Ya'll need to look at the Bay islands in Honduras. Goolgle some photos of Cayo's Cocinos. The mountains of the mainland are big and go right up to the coast, and La Ceiba is a short cheap flight back to the states, plus the La Ceiba ship yard has great facilities for cruisers. The islands are all a short day sail away from each other, and each offers a different culture and geologic appearnce. Guanaja with it's seclusion and water falls and desseretd beaches, Roatan with it's resorts and 5 star dining, and Utila with it's party atmosphere. All with clear warm water and natural beauty. I think one can cruise the area for years and never get bored...I plan to any way. Boat is there now, house is bought and paid for, as merchant marine and an equal 2 week on 2 week off sched. At 42 and 1/2 I'm almost semi retired now! If I was'nt busting my a$$ in a Miami ship yard for the next 2 weeks I'd almost belive I was. That being said, look for Dock Bar, Moorings and Facitlty's to come soon in Guanaja, I see a small cruisier Mecca forming in my head as I sit on my dock and look out at the bay.


Ok, I'm Sold. Reserve me a mooring! See you in a few years. 2 more Oceans to cross, many more islands getting in my way.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Will do. As of right now, I have good holding out front, a delapodated dinghy dock and or a Knee deep, Sea weed, turbulant beach for parking and warm rum out of the bottle. Come one, come all.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Capt.aaron said:


> ---
> Come one, come all.


Oh my. Careful what you wish for Aaron.
Sounds great, maybe in a year or so.


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

Pacific would have to be French Polynesia.. ahh.. love the Marquesas...
Panama as a low budget live aboard is okay if you never want to go anywhere much again... both sides are a pig to get away from.
Caribbean.. the whole lot.. why restrict yourself .. 
Personally my ideal would be the Atlantic circle... Carib-Azores-Madiera-Canaries-Cape Verde-Carib... by the time I'm getting boredits time to sail again...:laugher


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Would be nice to be able to retire on a boat sometime soon. Does not really matter where. I can rough it out even if I have to do some dumpster diving.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Guanaja....................


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

A bit too far for this old man to sail. Besides, I had so much fun in Marathon Key, Florida it would be difficult for me to take up residence somewhere else. With sugar white sand, palm trees, great beaches, excellent dining, lots of Tiki Bars, lots of blue water, and the cost of living aboard is not as much as it is here in Maryland. What's not to like? Hey, I even get to play music and sing to the ladies in the Tiki Bars and marinas.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> A bit too far for this old man to sail. Besides, I had so much fun in Marathon Key, Florida it would be difficult for me to take up residence somewhere else. With sugar white sand, palm trees, great beaches, excellent dining, lots of Tiki Bars, lots of blue water, and the cost of living aboard is not as much as it is here in Maryland. What's not to like? Hey, I even get to play music and sing to the ladies in the Tiki Bars and marinas.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


I love the Keys. But to make out dollars stretch out further, I don't mind to live in a foreign country. Learning their culture to enrich our lives and seeing the things that I have not seen. Keys will still there, when I want to visit again.

YMMV


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> Guanaja....................


Nice. I want it.

Does the babe come with when I buying a partial of land? I take a red Head if possible.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

That's my wife!!!!!............... She may have a red head friend or two. Besides, the property is actualy hers.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Capt.aaron said:


> Guanaja....................


Sweet!
What are the real estate prices?


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

krisscross said:


> Sweet!
> What are the real estate prices?


Guanaja is the least expensive of the three Islands. We have a few acres. I'd rather do some actual research on prices before I just pull a number out of my a$$. My wife's family has owned the land for more than 20 years. I do know property taxes are low.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Guanaja Reef Realty, Honduras - Caribbean Island Real Estate

water front home site about 75K, very comparable for the Central America. In Belize, home site is about 75K.

In their site, land is $8k/Acres.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> In Belize, home site is about 75K.
> 
> In their site, land is $8k/Acres.


we were set to move to Belize until we discovered that there are no libraries. Second their idea of "theft" is quite different than ours....

The idea that you had to "enclose" your home to keep patio furniture, outdoor equipment, etc was a deal breaker for us. They just "borrow" things.

Absolutely a great country, as long as you stay away from the "enclaves" where most of the NAs live and demand US like stores, etc.

The diving and sailing are second to none. And we found it quite affordable, especially compared to other parts of the caribbean.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Capt.aaron said:


> Guanaja....................


Yeah I spent half the morning on google looking up Guanaja and the Bay Islands. Land prices seem very reasonable, wonder about construction costs?


----------



## jim murdock (Nov 30, 2012)

Tulum, Mexico or Panama


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

utchuckd said:


> Yeah I spent half the morning on google looking up Guanaja and the Bay Islands. Land prices seem very reasonable, wonder about construction costs?


They aren't bad, We just built a two room guest house. Material can be costly getting it to the property, but the labor is affordable and the quality is good. It takes a while to get anything done though.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> It takes a while to get anything done though.


They are in the island time. It is hard for a Yankee to get used.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> They are in the island time. It is hard for a Yankee to get used.


Not only that, but Guanaja is out there. There is one Ferry from Trujilo once a week, which is hours from La Cebia. There are no roads connecting any part of the Island to one another so everything is transported by boat to the property's. The Islanders, when given the chance, will work like nothing I've seen. The wait time is alway's on the building Material.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

kd3pc said:


> we were set to move to Belize until we discovered that there are no libraries. Second their idea of "theft" is quite different than ours....
> 
> The idea that you had to "enclose" your home to keep patio furniture, outdoor equipment, etc was a deal breaker for us. They just "borrow" things.
> 
> ...


I spent more than a few days in Placencia with a ****** who has lived there for 17 years. He took me all over there, the good, bad and the ugly. While diving is wonderful, but I won't live there on land. The country is so poor and lack of basic infrastructure. Everything here is just half done and abandoned. The public school is not free. If student wants a test, he has to pay for it. Of course, corruption is everywhere. Something we don't really get used to.

Like all Caribbean countries, The NA and European retirees are living in gated community. The iron gates and cages are all around their house. Bermuda is the only island that did a good job in protecting their people. No outsiders can buy cars or set residence in Bermuda. It is hard for outsiders to purchase properties.

I bumped into a German in Shelter Creek marina in Colon early this month, who arrived in San Andres Island 40 years ago and has never left since. He has set up roots there and factories. I hope I will see him in San Andres, and soak up some local knowledge there.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> Not only that, but Guanaja is out there. There is one Ferry from Trujilo once a week, which is hours from La Cebia. There are no roads connecting any part of the Island to one another so everything is transported by boat to the property's. The Islanders, when given the chance, will work like nothing I've seen. The wait time is alway's on the building Material.


I see.

From Google map, I don't really see roads connecting the towns. Do it has Jeep trails (Forest Road) access some of the remote homes. I assume one must have their own well, generator and septic on the property. What about Wifi and cell coverage?


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

We have now on the east end, a town water and electricity hook up this year for the first time. We did the water for our pigs, before that it was all cistern, which we still have.They now have cell towers on the hill, and you can get a modem for the wi fi. My neighbors have a sat dish for t.v. There is a road connecting Savanah Bight to Mangrove Bight, but neither town has anything to drive to really. They make thier own cement blocks in each village, but lumber needs to be imported from the Main land. Electricity is expensive, so we keep it to a few lights a ceiling fan and a fridge. No a.c. But on the east end we have the trades to keep us cool. It's simple living, we like it. Every couple of day's we go to the main Cay, or Banaca Town for supplies, but Savanah bight which is a mile walk down a 4 wheel only trail has sundries and stuff. There is a crest trail for hiking the mountain but no jeep trail yet. It's all done by boat. Some guy's use Mules.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

The House ( note the cistern). Carrying blocks up from the dock to house for the guest cottage a few years ago. The side yard and Banana garden, walking down to feed the pigs.


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

utchuckd said:


> Yeah I spent half the morning on google looking up Guanaja and the Bay Islands. Land prices seem very reasonable, wonder about construction costs?


LOL... and that beautiful scenery that was posted quickly turns to ****... WTH you got a boat fer...


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

The house, now painted blue obviously, messing up the scenery.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> The House ( note the cistern). Carrying blocks up from the dock to house for the guest cottage a few years ago. The side yard and Banana garden, walking down to feed the pigs.


DO I have to learn how to slaughter the pig? LOL.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> The house, now painted blue obviously, messing up the scenery.


Nice. Is the house facing east? Is it protected water with a dock? How deep is the water?


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

The house faces south. The water at the end of the dock is 6 feet. The bay is big and protected. The pigs are the Caretakers responsibility, and he does the slaughter, we keep one pig for the freezer, he keeps the rest. We use ours mostly for trade as my wife is quite fond of the pigs and won't eat one.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> The house faces south. The water at the end of the dock is 6 feet. The bay is big and protected. The pigs are the Caretakers responsibility, and he does the slaughter, we keep one pig for the freezer, he keeps the rest. We use ours mostly for trade as my wife is quite fond of the pigs and won't eat one.


Whoa.... you have a caretaker. Do you have a nanny, cook, and masseuse too. I am going to visit you.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I looked at the google map. Why there are so many houses on Bonacca? IT seems very development in such a small Island. Why is it so special?


----------



## Grunthrie (May 2, 2013)

Well, it's not in the Americas, but I rather like Bali or perhaps the Phillipines. Unless much has changed since I was stationed there the US dollar goes a long way and there is plenty of local flavor if you avoid the touristy parts.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

No, you need to have a caretaker. Someone to watch the house when you are not there. It's symbiotic, they get a free place to live and farm and you get security and help getting things accomplished. We pay him the going rate which is less than 300 a month. they have a humble but typical house up the hill from us looking down on our property. he lives there with his wife and a couple of kids, 2 dogs and a few cats, a couple of chickens and a rooster running around. You won't find a property there with no on sight caretaker. When I finish my dock and boat house I'll hire some one to sleep down there as well. I want to relocate our dive boat there this year. That plus my sailboat which is there now and our kayaks and skiffs, I need a night guard down there


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> I looked at the google map. Why there are so many houses on Bonacca? IT seems very development in such a small Island. Why is it so special?


Bonnaca was settled 100's of years ago as a stilt village on a sand bank to get away from the bugs. We are a mile east of Savannah Bight. The wind keeps the bugs at bay down there. I didn't get bit once last week when I was there. Bonnaca is a weird little place. It's where the Bank and stuff is. We go there only when we have to.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Grunthrie said:


> Well, it's not in the Americas, but I rather like Bali or perhaps the Phillipines. Unless much has changed since I was stationed there the US dollar goes a long way and there is plenty of local flavor if you avoid the touristy parts.


I have dreams of Bali.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Aaron, where to send resumes?


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

utchuckd said:


> Hey Aaron, where to send resumes?


Yeah, for those of you single males, who were born in Guanaja, speak english, creole and spanish, bonded by word of local trusties, and can spend nights in a boat house toting a shot gun and flash light...oh, work for a couple hundred bucks a month, please send resume to [email protected].
All under qualified need not apply.


----------



## fortis est veritas (May 29, 2013)

Retirement? such a scary thought, but I plan on living out the rest of my (hopefully many) days sailing in the gulf, and Caribbean. I expect to sell the business in the next six to eight months, and then trailer the boat south, commit social suicide and become reborn as a sailor!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Capt.aaron said:


> I have dreams of Bali.


I have dreams of Burma. Very under-developed coast in many places.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

No one has mentioned on the hook at Cape Horn?
Count me in as another vote for the Keys. That water is beautiful. Public transit runs all the way from Marathon to Key West- the best of both worlds.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Danmed! For a minute there I thought I almost qualified for the job, Aaron. I still own a few guns, including a Remington 1148 12GA automatic, I speak English, a little Spanglish, lived with a Cajun gal for a couple weeks when I was young and single, I own a 5-cell Maglite flashlight, and can still handle most power and sailboats. Then I came to the part that said young and single - well, everyone has a fantasy. 

Gary


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

rockDAWG said:


> At first USVI was our first choice. As an American, I guess it is easier. As I travel more and more to other places by boat. Among Bahamas, DR, PR, UVSI, BVI, St Maartin, Mexico, Belize, Colombia, and Panama, I love Panama the best. It seems have everything I need and cheap flight back to the States.
> 
> The things are ridiculously cheap. Car rental from major US rental companies is $6 a day. Gigantic Prawn (8" long) is $7 a pound. Panama City is extremely metropolitan and yet the old city is a real charmer. A taxi tour you around is 7$ an hour.
> 
> ...


Maybe Paraguay would be worth considering. Great neighbors.



> Bush Family Paraguay Hideaway Update: WMR's Paraguayan sources have confirmed that George W. Bush recently bought 42,000 hectares (over 100,000 acres) of land in Paraguay's northern "Chaco" region.


Zeev's Turnips Talk Politics (ZTTP): Bush Family Paraguay Hideaway Update:


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> Danmed! For a minute there I thought I almost qualified for the job, Aaron. I still own a few guns, including a Remington 1148 12GA automatic, I speak English, a little Spanglish, lived with a Cajun gal for a couple weeks when I was young and single, I own a 5-cell Maglite flashlight, and can still handle most power and sailboats. Then I came to the part that said young and single - well, everyone has a fantasy.
> 
> Gary


I never said young, just single. Seems like every time I hire a caretaker, he has a wife, a girlfriend and 3 and 1/2 kids from 4 different dads living with him.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Aaron, Bali turned out to be one of the great disappointments of our travels, along with Bora Bora. Both are very touristy and crowded, especially Bali. In both cases the people were not as friendly as in neighboring islands. Perhaps the message is that if a place was magical enough in the past to become iconic it won't be like that today. The truly neat places aren't as famous.


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

Capt.aaron said:


> The house, now painted blue obviously, messing up the scenery.


Idyllic today... Yes.... but I remember Antigua in 1966.... and look at it now... dead reefs... cruise ships galore with 1000's of 'Lobsters' stomping all over... the friendliness has gone wiped out by the '$'.... but WTF... its your world..


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am already living where I want to retire. Don't plan to leave... ever. Once I stop breathing, they can scatter my ashes in the backyard under the bird feeder.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

boatman61 said:


> Idyllic today... Yes.... but I remember Antigua in 1966.... and look at it now... dead reefs... cruise ships galore with 1000's of 'Lobsters' stomping all over... the friendliness has gone wiped out by the '$'.... but WTF... its your world..


Well, Antigua was a victim of unenlightened progress and greed. The "GO GO" " Build Build" generation, who exploited natural resources and sacrificed the beauty and charm of places in pursuit of personal gain. In the day's before Hurricane Mitch, Guanaja, like many places in the Central American area, was experiencing an "Eco Tourism" renaissance. Places Like Belize, were building "Echo Resorts" and implying regulations as to how and where and why one could develop land, as well as designating land as national park etc. Honduras was very aware of this movement and a lot of the Caribbean coast is in fact Park. Guanaja, sadly suffered greatly in Hurricane Mitch, 90% tree loss, houses, eco dive resorts destroyed. 15 years later, still many of the once popular dive resorts are closed, the reef on the south side only now showing signs of regeneration. When they lost practically all of the eco tourist dollars, wide spread poverty ensued. A cheerful and quaint paradise turned to rubble over night. My Father in law survived by hiding in his cistern for 36 hours, I was in the highlands of Guatemala for Mitch, but that is a different story. So where are we now? Guanaja needs the ****** dollar. Plain and simple. The once prosperous commercial fishing industry no longer supports the population. A calculated, and regulated construction, as well as real estate sales will help with the revival that the Island of Guanaja is in dire need of. Honduras is open for business, it's the governments new slogan. They have lifted many of the import taxes associated with the Bay Islands to Facilitate foreign investment. Institutions are in place to ensure the ecological integrity of the island. You are correct, it is my world, so WTF, why not do it right this time. Guanaja is a beautiful and enchanting island, and I'd like to see eco minded, sailors and cruisers visit and or move back to the island.


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

About 10 years an IT worker and his socially inept son took off to live on three acres on an island in Panama. More specifically Boca del Toro, Isla Colon, up near Costa Rica. It showed great promise. Does anyone know if the region panned out?


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

you would be well advised to plan and stay [where ever]for several months before you make any long term comittments,ofen what seems like a novelty and exotic life can [could] turn into something else entirely


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

For quite a while before I retired, I envisioned an ocean front cottage with a huge fireplace on the coast of Nova Scotia to be great for retirement. Now the cold bothers me, so here I am, and here I stay.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

None of the above .


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Seaduction said:


> For quite a while before I retired, I envisioned an ocean front cottage with a huge fireplace on the coast of Nova Scotia to be great for retirement. Now the cold bothers me, so here I am, and here I stay.


Love NS, love the cold. I have been think about Portland Maine. Nice sailing ground and snow boarding to Sunday river in the winter is just train ride away.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Why only those places? Personally I want to retire in NYC (plenty to do, great culture, not trapped in your house if you get infirm or can't drive anymore) and take long sailing trips in various places, working through my bucket list. The Caribbean is beautiful but my sailing dreams more often put me in Turkey, sailing the Sea of Marmara or the Med.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

sawingknots said:


> you would be well advised to plan and stay [where ever]for several months before you make any long term comittments,ofen what seems like a novelty and exotic life can [could] turn into something else entirely


Yep. Reminds me of something I read some years back. Seems that almost 2/3rds of the people who move to Florida end up moving away again within 18 months. Why? They visit during the fall/winter/spring and love the place; they spend one hot, humid, buggy summer here and decide it's not the place for them.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

sawingknots said:


> you would be well advised to plan and stay [where ever]for several months before you make any long term comittments,ofen what seems like a novelty and exotic life can [could] turn into something else entirely


Yeah, I did it backwards. I moved to Central America and Western Caribbean for 8 years, then I moved back to the states to for a little while to see if I liked it. I didn't.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

sawingknots said:


> you would be well advised to plan and stay [where ever]for several months before you make any long term comittments,ofen what seems like a novelty and exotic life can [could] turn into something else entirely


Impulse or emotional buy is never a good thing. This includes buying a boat.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Sawingknots sounds like the voice of experience here. Is there a tale behind this piece of advice?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

emcentar said:


> Why only those places? Personally I want to retire in NYC (plenty to do, great culture, not trapped in your house if you get infirm or can't drive anymore) and take long sailing trips in various places, working through my bucket list. The Caribbean is beautiful but my sailing dreams more often put me in Turkey, sailing the Sea of Marmara or the Med.


I know NYC like the palm of my hand. But if I want to live in the City, I would take the Canadian Cities any time, like Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver. But I don't mind the cold, in fact I like it.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

emcentar said:


> Sawingknots sounds like the voice of experience here. Is there a tale behind this piece of advice?


When arriving on St Thomas we had housing lined up for the first six months. During that time we researched the housing market and learned the lay of the land. Had we arrived in a hurry to buy we would have made some huge mistakes. Coming from Colorado I thought I wanted to be on the top of a hill. The north side is cooler and more lush. Putting those two ideas together I thought I'd found the perfect place until I discovered something the locals call the mold line. At a certain elevation, mold grows like crazy inside and out!!! That is just one example of a pitful avoided.

People move here all the time and think it's going to be paradise. For a variety of reasons they discover they don't like it and decide to leave. That provides for excellent garage sale opportunities!!!! Countless people sell of give away everything and move to discover they've made a huge financial error. That also goes for many who have come down and made poor choices on boats that they weren't capable of maintaining and now can't sell for a fraction of what they've paid.

Look before you leap! Actually look twice or three times before you leap is probably even better advice.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

FarCry said:


> Look before you leap! Actually look twice or three times before you leap is probably even better advice.


Haha... I still have not buy my boat. Am I taking too long to leap???


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

rockDAWG said:


> Haha... I still have not buy my boat. Am I taking too long to leap???


I hope you are frequently using OPBs then. I find them more fun, no maintenance costs and no depreciation.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

All excellent cities. I'm particularly fond of Toronto and Montreal. I like the cold too, but I don't know if I can take Canadian winters again. My blood has definitely thinned since moving south.



rockDAWG said:


> I know NYC like the palm of my hand. But if I want to live in the City, I would take the Canadian Cities any time, like Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver. But I don't mind the cold, in fact I like it.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

FarCry said:


> When arriving on St Thomas we had housing lined up for the first six months. During that time we researched the housing market and learned the lay of the land. Had we arrived in a hurry to buy we would have made some huge mistakes. Coming from Colorado I thought I wanted to be on the top of a hill. The north side is cooler and more lush. Putting those two ideas together I thought I'd found the perfect place until I discovered something the locals call the mold line. At a certain elevation, mold grows like crazy inside and out!!! That is just one example of a pitful avoided.
> 
> People move here all the time and think it's going to be paradise. For a variety of reasons they discover they don't like it and decide to leave. That provides for excellent garage sale opportunities!!!! Countless people sell of give away everything and move to discover they've made a huge financial error. That also goes for many who have come down and made poor choices on boats that they weren't capable of maintaining and now can't sell for a fraction of what they've paid.
> 
> Look before you leap! Actually look twice or three times before you leap is probably even better advice.


The agency I used to work for used to keeps an office in St. Thomas (as well as most of the rest of the world). I had only been working there a few months when an internal advertisement came out for the St. Thomas office.

I asked one of the old guys, who had just come in from being station in Puerto Rico, how long it would be before I could hope to get assingned there.

He said, "If you want it, I'll make a call and you'll be there next month."

That office had and has one of the highest turnover rates in that agency. Everyone who signs up thinks they are going to paradise, but doesn't bother to research the realities of the place. I've had a couple of friends get assigned there, and they both came back as quick as they could.

It's not cheap, and it's got a lot of crime, and if you're not from there, it takes a long time to blend in.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

sony2000 said:


> About 10 years an IT worker and his socially inept son took off to live on three acres on an island in Panama. More specifically Boca del Toro, Isla Colon, up near Costa Rica. It showed great promise. Does anyone know if the region panned out?


It was just written up as the best place to visit or live as a cruiser in a recent article in a cruising mag.

Someone is putting in a world class marina.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Group9 said:


> The agency I used to work for used to keeps an office in St. Thomas (as well as most of the rest of the world). I had only been working there a few months when an internal advertisement came out for the St. Thomas office.
> 
> I asked one of the old guys, who had just come in from being station in Puerto Rico, how long it would be before I could hope to get assingned there.
> 
> ...


It is very different (good and bad) than many stateside places, that is true. I think the culture shock for many is too much for them to overcome. It is also true that it takes time and effort to blend in. Once you are "in", this is a very rewarding place to be...


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

FarCry said:


> I hope you are frequently using OPBs then. I find them more fun, no maintenance costs and no depreciation.


Sailing other peoples boat has its merit, but it is not for everyone. On the plus side, you get all your travel expense paid for and Per Diem pay. However, ther risk is much higher than sailing your own boat.

YMMV


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Just got back to the States from Grand Cayman Island.

Cayman is nice and friendly. The land is a bit boringly flat but the diving is the best. It is in the middle of nowhere and no place to sail around. 

It is not a (my) place for retirement. It is too expensive.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

Capt.aaron said:


> Yeah, I did it backwards. I moved to Central America and Western Caribbean for 8 years, then I moved back to the states to for a little while to see if I liked it. I didn't.


Aaron, can you brief us about Honduras immigration? How long can you keep the boat and/or stay there if you don't own property? Are they lax or strict? Did you apply for residency or it comes with the property? Do people in general welcome foreigners?


----------



## Breezin' C&C 35 MK III (Aug 20, 2011)

*cruising area*

Bedford Nova Scotia and surrounding waters.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Right here! Mount Desert Island, Maine!

Getting old SUCKS! I am retired and I would miss the variety and access I have living here on the Maine coast. NYC, Boston, DC and Portland are all world class destinations. As a senior I can get public transportation to any of them cheaper than I can drive. Sailing to them is a joy. To the Maritimes, too. I must spend a season in the PNW. With 7 adult children I get enough variety just visiting my grand kids. I have to spend October in Italy to get acquainted with the latest arrival. I did get to spend a week with her in DC, the week she was born, before her dad got posted to Rome. Glad they timed the her birth for the cherry blossoms. Ha! Her older sister, now 4, took us to Singapore for a month. After Italy its back to Arkansas for a Thanksgiving arrival. Two kids still in Maine. The calendar is full before I can make any long range plans and that is before we factor in siblings and friends. Maintaining easy access to all of them is the plan. I have a December arrival I haven't held yet!

I designed and built my house and love it. We abut a National Park, have a trout stream in the back yard, can walk to the yacht club in 5 minutes. There are 60 miles of car free carriage roads to ride our bikes on, trails to hike and X-C ski on right out the back door. The "summer people" go away in September and this place rents high at the drop of a hat. Our second home in southern Maine is waiting when we rent this one. We have a mooring there, too.

I would like to spend some winter months in some of the places posted here. Chartering works. I have lived in the tropics. Lovely but I never felt I would like it full time. Sold the FL house three years ago. I could see taking the boat to the keys for an occasional winter. There just aren't enough of them left to suit me!

Down


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I can see the lure of tropical paradises but I live in one of the most beautiful places on the planet already, The Adirondacks. Moving as an immigrant to a place of questionable government where I'd always really be a foreigner does not have any appeal whatsoever. My visits to tropical paradises will be by boat and for limited durations. Everyone complains about America (including me) except for the fact that it's still better than most anywhere else. There are many horror stories about expats losing their shirts in banana republics. Sorry.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

SVTatia said:


> Aaron, can you brief us about Honduras immigration? How long can you keep the boat and/or stay there if you don't own property? Are they lax or strict? Did you apply for residency or it comes with the property? Do people in general welcome foreigners?


I just returned to the states yesterday, and as my boat sit's there in Honduras I am deciding on weather or not to sail it to Guatemala, Rio Dulce or pay for an extension on my 90 day cruising permit. I am looking into the prospect of permantly registering my boat in Honduras and am waiting on some detailed info. I'll let you know. I do know it is easier to get things done now, compared to 10 years ago. And the Bay Islands have had certain ammount of import tax lifted to facilitate local buisinesses and foriegn investment. As for the property, my wifes family bought the land 20 years ago, and built the structures before they applied for residancy, which they know have. In general, yes, foreigners are welcome.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

rockDAWG said:


> Just got back to the States from Grand Cayman Island.
> 
> Cayman is nice and friendly. The land is a bit boringly flat but the diving is the best. It is in the middle of nowhere and no place to sail around.
> 
> It is not a (my) place for retirement. It is too expensive.


I haven't been there recently, but I was there working for about a week back in the early nineties. The prices in the tourist areas were killing us and we went driving into the hinterlands and found much more reasonable prices.


----------

